

Field Marshal Moltke's four types of officers - niels_olson
http://old-soldier-colonel.blogspot.com/2011/07/field-marshal-moltkes-four-types-of.html

======
HarryHirsch
Others ascribe this to Kurt von Hammerstein-Equord

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurt_von_Hammerstein-Equord>

